# Taxi



## DavìdV

C'è un sinonimo italiano di questa parola?
E la sua pronuncia varia a seconda della località?
Per esempio io ho sentito dirre "Tassì"! E' corretto?
Grazie ancora


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Si è corretto anche tassì, almeno a livello di pronuncia. E non credo ci sia un sinonimo 

ps. ho controllato sul demauro online che indica come varianti tàxi o taxì. probabilmente la pronuncia tassì è derivata da quest'ultima variante.


----------



## sabrinita85

DavìdV said:


> C'è un sinonimo italiano di questa parola?
> E la sua pronuncia varia a seconda della località?
> Per esempio io ho sentito dirre "Tassì"! E' corretto?
> Grazie ancora



Qui ho trovato i sinonimi di taxi.

Io dico *taxi*.
Ma ho sentito dire anche _taxì_.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

DavìdV said:


> C'è un sinonimo italiano di questa parola?
> E la sua pronuncia varia a seconda della località?
> Per esempio io ho sentito dirre "Tassì"! E' corretto?
> Grazie ancora


Il geometra Calboni diceva "Tassì, tassì, è possibile avere un tassì qui??" e se lui diceva tassì allora significa che, come ho sempre sentito io, si dice T*à*xi.


----------



## xeneize

Qui si usano entrambe le pronunce (_taxi_ o _tassì_, non "taxì" ).

_Tassì_ pensavo fosse comunque molto tipico a Roma, Sabrinita, o sbaglio?...
Così come _tassinaro_ (che qui non si usa)?...


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Interessanti i sinonimi indicati da sabrinita, ma devo dire che dubito che siano in molti ad usarli. In ogni caso, si sente abbastanza spesso tassí anche in veneto


----------



## sabrinita85

xeneize said:


> Qui si usano entrambe le pronunce (_taxi_ o _tassì_, non "taxì" ).
> 
> _Tassì_ pensavo fosse comunque molto tipico a Roma, Sabrinita, o sbaglio?...
> Così come _tassinaro_ (che qui non si usa)?...


Non ti credere 
Oggigiorno sento molto di più la parola tàxi, che non tassì.
_Tassinaro, _invece, è un must.


----------



## DavìdV

xeneize said:


> Qui si usano entrambe le pronunce (_taxi_ o _tassì_, non "taxì" ).
> 
> _Tassì_ pensavo fosse comunque molto tipico a Roma, Sabrinita, o sbaglio?...
> Così come _tassinaro_ (che qui non si usa)?...


 


Allora come si chiama in italiano quello che porta il taxi? Taxista?


----------



## Mariano50

Ho sempre detto "tassista" e sono ancora vivo e vegeto!! 
Invece "tassinaro" mi è completamente nuovo, con quell'"-aro" finale mi sembra poco raccomandabile......


----------



## DavìdV

Anche a me quell' -ARO di aroma romanesco non mi convince tanto.
Comunque genericamente si può chiamare anche autista penso. 
Ma quello che non capisco è se Taxi è una parola importata, perchè non penso sia italiana, qual'è il corrispondente italiano?
Per esempio Lookmaker = Truccatore
                  Monitor   = Schermo 

e via dicendo... Volevo fare *Bar* ma non mi veniva il corrispondente!


----------



## sabrinita85

Mariano50 said:


> Ho sempre detto "tassista" e sono ancora vivo e vegeto!!
> Invece "tassinaro" mi è completamente nuovo, con quell'"-aro" finale mi sembra poco raccomandabile......





DavìdV said:


> Anche a me quell' -ARO di aroma romanesco non mi convince tanto.
> Comunque genericamente si può chiamare anche autista penso.
> Ma quello che non capisco è se Taxi è una parola importata, perchè non penso sia italiana, qual'è il corrispondente italiano?
> Per esempio Lookmaker = Truccatore
> Monitor   = Schermo
> 
> e via dicendo... Volevo fare *Bar* ma non mi veniva il corrispondente!


Ma ovviamente ragazzi ... mi pareva abbastanza evidente che tassinaro fosse un must ... a Roma! Non in tutta Italia.


----------



## Mariano50

Penso che il corrispondente italiano sia "auto pubblica", che viene però usato sempre meno..


----------



## dolanf

E' troppo brutto citare una canzone di quasi quaranta anni fa?

_Tassì, tassì, il mio amore è finito lì
tassì, tassì, è finito quel lunedì. 

(Tassì, di Argenio-Pace-Panzeri)_

Certo non sono versi danteschi.....


----------



## housecameron

_Dovrebbe derivare da *Taximètre*_ _(francese), l'apparecchietto installato sulle vetture._
_Se è così, è corretto che francesi e qualche snob lo chiamino taxììì _


----------



## dolanf

Sull'origine del nome esistono diverse ipotesi, una è quella citata da *housecameron*. La più intrigante mi sembra quella che attraverso la famiglia bavarese dei Thurn und Taxis, risale al bergamasco Giannetto de Tassis, che nel 1489 fu nominato capo dei servizi postali degli Asburgo (cfr.: gli articoli di wikipedia in inglese e in tedesco su Thurn und Taxis).

Buona notte!


----------



## DavìdV

Io penso sia più per il tassimetro. Anche se non sono convinto se sia nato prima il Taxi o taximetro. E cosa dovrebbe significare: taxi-metro,misura del ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

DavìdV said:


> Io penso sia più per il tassimetro. Anche se non sono convinto se sia nato prima il Taxi o taximetro. E cosa dovrebbe significare: taxi-metro,misura del ?



Immagino sia nato prima il tass*a*metro


----------



## DavìdV

Grande Paul!... misura della *tass*a da pagare allora...
Presuppongo che taxi o tassì forse venga da "tassa".
Forse è un termine italiano (Tassi) esportato e importato succesivamente (Taxi). Ne esistono molti termini di questo genere dovremmo aprire un forum.
Grazie


----------



## xeneize

Non credo, la sua origine più remota è nel greco _taxis_....che vuol dire appunto _tassa_


----------



## bubu7

DavìdV said:


> C'è un sinonimo italiano di questa parola?


Ciao, DavìdV. 
I sinonimi della parola italiana _taxi_ (variante _taxì_) sono, secondo il GRADIT: _tassì_ (che rispetta maggiormente, rispetto a _taxi_, la morfologia italiana classica), _auto di piazza_ e _autopubblica_ (queste ultime due sono più rare nell'uso di _tassì_).


----------



## onietta

Io ho sentito usare entrambi, ma personalemnte preferisco dire taxi, il conducente è il taxista o  tassista al limite, mentre ( er) tassinaro, seppur molto carino è molto "romano"!|


----------



## DavìdV

Grazie infinitamente,
Comunque il nome deriva dal significato della parola tassa sia in greco taxis... Tassì in effetti lo trovo molto più simpatico all'italiano. Autopubblica o auto di piazza non l'ho mai sentito ma direi appropiato anch'esso come termine.
Grazie ancora


----------



## furs

Dalle nebbie della memoria mi pare di ricordare che in greco classico taxis voglia dire 'ordine' e non tassa. In greco moderno, invece, taxidi vuol dire viaggio (tassa si dice telos). Chissa' che l'etimologia di tassametro (come peraltro suggerisce anche wikipedia) non sia proprio questa: misurazione del (costo del) viaggio.


----------



## DavìdV

Io ho ritrovato su Wikipedia il "tassametro", e mi ha fatto ricordare che anche nell'antica roma esisteva uno simile. Ovviamente con funzione mecchanica. Si usavano delle biglie per misurare la distanza, queste cadevano in un sacchetto. Ora forse risalendo al nome di questo strumento antico dovremmo risalire ancor di più al nome e sinonimo di Taxi.
Qualcuno lo ricorda?


----------



## xeneize

Non ho mai sentito in vita mia "auto di piazza" o "auto pubblica"...Si usano per caso da qualche parte?..
Se uno mi dicesse il primo, lo guarderei tipo 
Per il secondo, invece, penserei a un altro tipo di "auto pubblica" (tipo il furgoncino di un comune, per esempio), certo non a un taxi 
Non sapevo l'etimologia greca (io avevo trovato quello di "tassa" nel dizionario spagnolo), interessante.


----------



## bubu7

furs said:


> Dalle nebbie della memoria mi pare di ricordare che in greco classico taxis voglia dire 'ordine' e non tassa.


 
Sì, τάξις (taxis), in greco classico, ha il significato di _ordine_ ma anche di _imposta_, _tassa_, specialmente al plurale.
Da quest'ultima accezione nel medioevo e stata formata la parola latina _taxāre _col significato di _tassare_ che ci è tanto familiare.
Poi è arrivato il _tassametro_ [1908] 'misuratore di tassa' e il _taxi_, veicolo munito di _tassametro_ (in tedesco Taxameter [1855] e passato al francese prima _taxamètre_ [1901] poi _taximètre_ [1905]).
Suggerirei di lasciar perdere quelle ipotesi etimologiche che farebbero risalire _tassametro_ e _taxi_ all'antica Roma o all'antica Grecia o altre ipotesi ancora più fantasiose.


----------



## xeneize

In spagnolo, _taxi_ viene dato come abbreviazione di _taxímetro_, appunto, che oltre a essere il "misuratore" della distanza e del prezzo, originariamente indicava anche il taxi stesso, l'auto.
La Rae fa derivare _taxímetro_ dal greco ταξις più la forma -metro.


----------



## SunDraw

Sì anch'io mi ci ero messo, ma poi mi ero bloccato, non fin dal principio, ma sui Prìncipi..., trovando:

Greco: tachos "movimento" (cfr tachimetro) e taxis "ordine" ma poi anche "tassa".
Latino medievale: taxa "tributo", quindi "taxare" forse confortato anche da "tagere" per infine: valutare (cfr tassativo), calmierare, computare, tassare;
(da cui peraltro il fr. tache e l'ingl. task: compito).
(Con le taxa al papa, si ottenevano le indulgenze).

Risale al XII sec la germanizzazione dei lombardi Torriani e Tasso in Thurn und Taxis (esistono un cavaliere francese Eriprand de la Tour o un Lamoral de la Tour a capostipite, e quindi una stirpe carolingia, e un feudo in Valsassina ricevuto addirittura da Sant'Ambrogio, boh non ce la faccio)...
Fatto sta che in Germania, a motivo dell'importanza storica del servizio postale affidato ai Thurn und Taxis nel XV sec, fan presto ad associare la "vettura pubblica" all'antica dinastia (provare a chiedere per credere).

Forse a motivo di ciò (ripeto, senza però fondamento reale) è per loro venuta così bene la parola taxameter, giusto perché pare nascere ivi, salvo poca concordanza di date (i miei riscontri):
- 1890 ted. taxameter (bubu7 dove hai trovato un 1855?!)
- 1891 Wilhelm Bruhn inventa (o brevetta in quell'anno? o nel 1892?) il moderno tassametro, peraltro come _concetto_ già presente pare nella Roma antica, poi si sa l'integrazione con i barbari è precipitata e ci son voluti 1500 anni, pardon 1000 (Rinascimento: c'è mica un tassametro tra le carte di Leonardo?), per ripigliarsi;
- 1894 ingl. taxameter, usato su vetture a cavalli;
- già all'epoca? fr. taximètre, cui si dovrebbe la "i";
- 1898 ingl. taximeter (gli inglesi lo dicono dal francese);
- Londra, marzo 1907: "taximeter cab" e "taxicab".

Non ho quindi trovato conferma su chi per primo (francese o inglese) abbia fissato in "taxi" la vettura con il tassametro (parola quindi raccolta anche in Germania e altrove).

Si noti che l'italiano tassametro viene direttamente dall'originario tedesco taxameter.

Invece "tassì" è la pronuncia alla francese, di nostro inizio secolo scorso, che si usava di più.

Il _concetto_ moderno di taxi (ma non so chiamato come) peraltro nascerebbe a Parigi nel 1662, come portantina coperta, un palanchino (splendidi esemplari in giro per le ville nostrane...).
(www.uni-weimar.de/html/weblog/g/blog/taxi/Ref_schriftl.pdf)

Oggi direi che normalmente in italiano si _scrive_ "taxi" o "auto pubblica",
mentre si _dice_ comunemente _anche_ tassì (ovvero lo si scrive in registro più colloquiale).

Chi lo porta è il tassista (solo in romanesco tassinaro).

PS: ringrazio WR, che se no io restavo, fino a ieri, popolarmente ai Thurn u. Taxis, che poi lo ripetevo in giro sbagliando.


----------



## xeneize

> Oggi direi che normalmente si _scrive_ "taxi" o "auto pubblica"


 
Non ho mai visto scritto "auto pubblica", né nelle auto, né nei giornali.
Qui non si penserebbe mai a un _taxi_ con questa definizione, al massimo a un pullman o corriera, o qualcosa del genere, ma nessuno lo usa, e quindi suonerebbe molto strano.
Dalle vostre parti portano questa scritta?


----------



## furs

Auto pubblica e' ancora adesso la definizione "ufficiale" in molte citta'. Ad esempio, l'ufficio del comune di Milano che si occupa delle licenze taxi ecc. si chiama proprio "ufficio auto pubbliche". L'espressione e' parecchio usata, come conferma anche una veloce ricerca con google.  Quanto a "auto di piazza" che qualcuno ha citato prima, qualcuno dei nostri vecchi ancora lo usa. Un tempo le vetture di piazza erano le carrozze usate come taxi.


----------



## bubu7

SunDraw said:


> ...
> - 1890 ted. taxameter (bubu7 dove hai trovato un 1855?!)
> [...]
> Non ho quindi trovato conferma su chi per primo (francese o inglese) abbia fissato in "taxi" la vettura con il tassametro (parola quindi raccolta anche in Germania e altrove).


Ottima esposizione, caro SunDraw, davvero complimenti!

Il 1855 l'ho preso dalla sezione etimologica del GRADIT (si potrebbe controllare in altri dizionari etimologici moderni, invece di una retrodatazione potrebbe trattarsi di un errore).

La sezione etimologica del _TLF_ riporta, per prima attestazione di _taxi_, la data 1905 mentre l'_Online Etymology Dictionary_ riporta 1907.

Vincerebbe la Francia per due incollature...


----------



## xeneize

Ho visto che i primi siti su google dove compare l'espressione "auto pubblica" sono tutti del nord Italia, Lombardia e Piemonte specialmente.
Evidentemente si usa da quelle parti, e questo spiega perchè qua non si conosce il termine.


----------



## bubu7

bubu7 said:


> Il 1855 l'ho preso dalla sezione etimologica del GRADIT (si potrebbe controllare in altri dizionari etimologici moderni, invece di una retrodatazione potrebbe trattarsi di un errore).


 
Un autorevole dizionario etimologico moderno, il DELI (I ediz.), riporta il 1890 come data di prima attestazione in tedesco.
Quindi l'indicazione del GRADIT potrebbe essere sbagliata.


----------



## Sesshomarux

In Italia vige anche _Tassì_, pure perchè molta Italia che conta cioè il Nord-Est è stata Savoia perciò di origine francese, per esempio i dialetti liguri (almeno fino a Spezia), risentono fortemente della cadenza francofona.


----------



## Azazel81

Sesshomarux said:


> In Italia vige anche _Tassì_, pure perchè molta Italia che conta cioè il Nord-Est è stata Savoia perciò di origine francese, per esempio i dialetti liguri (almeno fino a Spezia), risentono fortemente della cadenza francofona.


 
Scusa... io non sono meridionale... ma se lo fossi, leggendo quel "Italia che conta" riferito al nord-est (di cui faccio parte), mi riterrei parecchio offeso... Come dire che il centro e il sud non contano nulla...

Per il resto concordo... anche la zona di Milano dove vivo io, che è stata dominata dai Francesi per diverso tempo, ha mantenuto un po' di cadenza francofona (basta sentire certe espressioni in dialetto milanese per rendersene conto). E infatti molti qui dicono "tassì"... molti altri "taxi".

Che ne dite se il thread relativo, presente in Eng-Ita, lo uniamo a questo?


----------



## Sesshomarux

Non correggere mai più i miei post per principi umorali tuoi.

È un linguaggio ricco, pulito, oggettivo, scientifico, si sta parlando di "parole".
Quello che ho scritto vuol dire che essendo una zona d'Italia che conta (ma in questo aspetto meglio "ha contato", parlando dell'inizio del '900) economicamente-culturalmente (Torino capitale, ad esempio), rende credibile la possibilità che abbia imposto, abbia fatto eco, nel linguaggio di parte d'Italia. Si cerca di portare aspetti che supportino quello che si dice.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao!

Io sento dire "tassì" solo da mia mamma, per cui lo associo a un linguaggio non proprio giovanile ;-)))

Poi: tassista, tassametro.


Riguardo agli ultimi messaggi, aggiungerei con molta ironia, di calmarsi ;-)
Anche a me "l'Italia" che conta, sembra un po' offensivo...
Oltretutto un ripasso di geografia e storia non farebbe male, ahahahahhaha
))

(non ti offendere!!)


----------



## Sesshomarux

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao!
> Riguardo agli ultimi messaggi, aggiungerei con molta ironia, di calmarsi ;-)


Direi che devi guardare la storia recente del forum. Vabbè ma frega niente a me. No problem.
I miei sono meridionali.



> Oltretutto un ripasso di geografia e storia non farebbe male, ahahahahhaha
> ))
> 
> (non ti offendere!!)


 
Il termine sembra ufficializzarsi, come riportato, all'inizio del '900 e perciò per questo ho riportato questo periodo (periodo non data), direi inizio del '900 con seconda metà dell'800 è accumunabile per parlare di uno stesso bacino di influenza culturale-ecomica -linguistica, o no?

Di geografia non so perchè, escludendo che i confini dell'Italia del Nord-Est erano più ampi nel periodo citato (allargandosi nell'odierno territorio francese), e ridotti dopo il secondo conflitto mondiale, la forte comunanza con la Francia era innegabile in un regno sorretto da una casata proveniente dalla Borgogna. Boh.


----------



## Azazel81

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Io sento dire "tassì" solo da mia mamma, per cui lo associo a un linguaggio non proprio giovanile ;-)))
> 
> Poi: tassista, tassametro. Vero... cavolo, non ci avevo pensato.  Va che sono indietro, eh...  Oddio, tassista forse è solo la classica italianizzazione del termine.. giusto perché per alcuni è difficile pronunciare la "x". Mentre per "tassametro" non è che si chiama così perché "misura la tassazione" (derivando quindi da "tassazione")? La butto lì... è una mia ipotesi fatta in totale ignoranza...
> 
> 
> Riguardo agli ultimi messaggi, aggiungerei con molta ironia, di calmarsi ;-)
> 
> Concordo.. oltretutto il mio post (con correzione) non voleva essere un'offesa o un rimprovero... semplicemente era una segnalazione di possibilità di essere mal interpretato...
> 
> Anche a me "l'Italia" che conta, sembra un po' offensivo... Meno male non sono l'unico...
> Oltretutto un ripasso di geografia e storia non farebbe male


----------



## Istriano

Io dico t*a*xi.


----------



## dewill

La materia è regolata dalla legge del 15 gennaio 1992 n. 21


----------



## pizzi

Sesshomarux said:


> In Italia vige anche _Tassì_, pure perchè molta Italia che conta cioè il *Nord-Est* è stata Savoia perciò di origine francese, per esempio i dialetti liguri (almeno fino a Spezia), risentono fortemente della cadenza francofona.



Magari Nord-Ovest...


----------



## luway

pizzi said:


> Magari Nord-Ovest...



Grazie Pizzi, stavo per scriverlo anch'io, mentre leggevo ero così:


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Aggiungo un sinonimo, usato ancora dalle persone d'una certa età: "servizio pubblico", per es. "Perché non prendi un servizio pubblico, che fai prima".

Saluti.

GS


----------

